# Neo10 thoughts?



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Hi Danny,
A while back (before becoming a parent), I was working hard on OB speaker design and really locked onto the BG Neo3/Neo8. Sadly I never got around to a full build, but did a lot of tinkering and testing.

I saw you have the Neo10 on your site. Any thoughts or impressions? 

I remember a big problem in my simulations and testing was getting lower extension out of the Neo8 in order to mate with a smaller cone woofer. Looks like the Neo 10 might do that.

Any tests or impressions? We going to see an OB-10 DIY kit soon 

Thanks,
Anthony


----------



## Danny Richie (Jul 12, 2009)

I am currently working on a new product line for Serenity Acoustics (new company) using the Neo 10's along with Neo 3's and our servo sub technology. The line ranges from a mini-monitor to some incredible open baffle designs and even a huge open baffle line source. 

Looks like they will make their debut at RMAF in a few months with something really special. 

I really need to let them get that first model out before spilling too much of the beans.


----------



## shadowlight (Mar 3, 2007)

Danny,

Is there a website setup for Serenity Acoustics that you can share? Would like to readup on the company and folks behind it.

Thanks


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Danny Richie said:


> I really need to let them get that first model out before spilling too much of the beans.


Oh come on, you can tell us. We won't let anyone know the info came from you. Honest. :devil: :bigsmile:


----------



## Danny Richie (Jul 12, 2009)

theJman said:


> Oh come on, you can tell us. We won't let anyone know the info came from you. Honest. :devil: :bigsmile:


If I can, I will see if I can post some info weeks before the show.


----------



## studiotech (Apr 27, 2009)

The Neo10 is far more capable as a midrange than the neo8. It's the best I've found after testing many drivers.

Greg


----------



## HAL (Sep 22, 2009)

Looking forward to the info!


----------



## Danny Richie (Jul 12, 2009)

How is this?

Meet the new Serenity Acoustics Super-7. It will be launching the new companies presents in the audio world next week at RMAF. 



















All open baffle. 96db sensitivity. 8 ohm impedance. And the low end extension is flat to 20Hz and -3db down in the teens. The upper section covering 200Hz and up is all planar magnetic. From 200Hz on down is handled by dual 12" servo controlled woofers.


----------



## Danny Richie (Jul 12, 2009)

Are are a few in development pics. 

The lower section still gets line with No Rez, but.... you get the idea. 










How about a little closer up? 










Here are a few pics of the back side before the drivers got all wired up. 










Drivers are physically in line and acoustically in phase front to back. 

How about a top down view? 










Okay, a little closer on the front.










Yes that is a small wave guide around the tweeter. It helps the tweeter reach a little lower and helps maintain an even and more controlled dispersion. 

That is also a custom Neo 3 designed for this application. 

*Come hear them next week at the Rocky Mountain Audio Fest. *


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Time to get a third mortgage


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Very interesting speaker. Wish I was going to RMAF this year, but work is ramping up production.


----------



## HAL (Sep 22, 2009)

The Super-7's sounded very good to me at both RMAF2012 and LSAF2013!


----------

